# California123 new



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi California123,I have been reading your posts about Xanax and Effexor. Gosh, I have been on Xanax a couple of times already... took me a long time to get off the medication by reducing a little bit at a time with the help of a very understanding GP. I realize my IBS is very much anxiety induced... even though I am or want to be in denial about it







. My first and most severe IBS attack was due to a very traumatic event in my life. It started with severe panic and anxiety attacks and later was accompanied by severe IBS. Xanax and Prilosec did the job for me and in the end I was able to function fairly normal again except for some days where I felt like I had symptoms of FMS. To make a long story short, seems like every time I have stress I end up with another IBS flare-up







. I don't want to take Xanax again, yet I feel like I don't have any other options anymore. I have already filled the prescription, but cannot seem to find the courage to take it again. On the other hand I look at my quality of life and it's pretty pathetic. I am usually a very energetic person with lots of ambition... IBS totally takes it out of me. Another problem which I have to face is that I am almost phobic when it comes to meds because I have gotten so very ill on many of them and it's been a long time since I took Xanax. What say you?Thanks,Angela


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Angela,You know, I saw my psychiatrist today and realized how far I have come since June. When I first saw him, I was already taking the Xanax that had stopped the D and was feeling kind of relieved. Over a few weeks, we added the Effexor and then reduced the Xanax a few weeks later. Although I felt better physically, I still was dealing with incredible stress and anxiety. Over the months, talking with him and being calm enough to discuss, consider and then implement the things we've discussed, I truly am feeling better about myself and my parents and my life. Now, I can ask my siblings for help rather than feeling bad, trying to make them feel guilty and then being angry when they can't read my mind. I say all of that because I know without the right medication I could never have gotten to this point. So, I know Xanax and Effexor XR are the right choice for me right now. All sorts of people take all sorts of medications for high blood pressure, high cholesterol, etc where there are non-pharmacological methods, but they take the small risk because the benefits are more. So, I make no apology to anyone for taking the meds I do. It allows me to live a normal life, help my parents, and be kind to other people. When I can, I will consider other avenues, but now this is the best for me. I do not apologize for taking meds that are prescribed and make a diffenence. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Angela,How are you doing? Take care over the holidays.


----------

